# λόγιος τύπος = learned form



## sogar (May 25, 2009)

Καλημέρα σε όλους!

Πώς θα μπορούσα να αποδώσω τη λέξη "λόγιος" (τύπος) στ' αγγλικά χωρίς να αναφερθώ σε όρους όπως αρχαίος ή κλασικός; Προφανώς αναφέρομαι σε τύπους της γραμματικής και οι παρεξηγήσεις είναι εύκολες.

Ευχαριστώ έτσι κι αλλιώς!


----------



## Dr Moshe (May 25, 2009)

Αγαπητέ φίλε,

Μπορείτε να χρησιμοποιήσετε τον δόκιμο όρο _learned form_, που είναι τρέχον νόμισμα στην ιστορική γλωσσολογία

Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## nickel (May 25, 2009)

Καλημέρα. Και προσοχή στο διάβασμα: /ˈlɜː(r)nɪd/

Να προσθέσουμε και τον όρο _learnedism_ που χρησιμοποίησε ο Καζάζης στην εργασία του για τους *λογιοτατισμούς* στο _Τρίτο στεφάνι_ του Ταχτσή:
“Learnedisms in Costas Taktsis' _Third Wedding_” (στο _Byzantine and Modern Greek Studies_)


----------



## EpsilonSigma (May 25, 2009)

Υπάρχει επίσης και το “erudite”, ως αντιδιαστελλόμενο με το “popular”: popular word type vs erudite word type (popular & erudite synonyms).


----------

